# Peep sight question



## dol-phan007 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Do you prefer a large or small hole in your peep sight*​
Large hole675.00%Small hole225.00%


----------



## dol-phan007 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm tying to find out what is better (more accurate) on a peep site, a larger or smaller hole. Which do you prefer?


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

The best size is the one that fits the sight. You want the ring of your sight to just fit the peep circle. This allows for the most accurate shooting. All things have a trade off. The smaller the peep, the less light it lets through. The less light, the darker the sight picture. For hunting, it can shave 15-20 minutes off shooting time from a stand. In a blind, it can be longer than that. There lies the choice you must make. A larger peep makes more sense for hunting, also means more practice for accuracy. I would recommend the super peep. Has interchangeable inserts for peep size. Allows for quick and easy changing to experiment or for different uses.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

A peep sight is designed to force your anchor piont in the same location on every shot, same principal as a kisser button. If your hunting I would use the larger peeps, (G5 mega peep) in low light conditions the small peep holes make it hard to pick up your pins.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Stick with a larger size if its for hunting purposes. Small peeps dont let much light through. With practice, youll have no problems centering up a larger peep.

I like mine almost 1/4" in diameter. 3/16ths or something.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

1/4" is the middle sized one. That's what I use, otherwise you sacrifice light transmission on the smaller ones and the bigger ones you lose accuracy.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

That's wat I hav @ works just right.


----------

